# Not Aus Kategorien



## mitchih (21 September 2007)

Hallo,
hat jemand genaue Unterlagen über die Abschaltung bei Not Aus noch den verschiedenen Kategorien???

Bin eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, das vor einem FU mind. 2 Schütze gehören (also redundante Abschaltung) Habe jetzt eine Anlage gesehen, da werden die Lastschütze über die Hardware weggeschaltet (Not Aus Relais) die Ausgänge bleiben aber aktiv da die Spannungsversorgung nicht weggeschaltet wird.

Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar erklärende Worte??

Danke


----------



## Sockenralf (21 September 2007)

Hallo,

im Geschäft hab ich mir von Siemens mal ein "Handbuch" downgeloaded, da wird das alles schön erklärt.

Hab auch grad bei Siemens geguckt, aber ich finds nicht :sad: 


MfG


----------



## himbeergeist (21 September 2007)

dann suche doch weiter,, ich will das auch haben

Schönes WE
Frank

Ups, habe doch glatt bitte vergessen, sorry, kommt bestimmt wieder vor


----------



## Sockenralf (21 September 2007)

Hallo,

keine Panik,  
am Montag bin ich wieder im Geschäft, da such ich´s raus  

Aber letztens war der Außendienstler von Pilz bei uns: es soll von Pilz auch ein recht gutes Buch darüber geben, das an die Kunden meistens verschenkt wird.


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (21 September 2007)

Hallo,

es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder:

ICH HAB´S GEFUNDEN   

http://support.automation.siemens.c...r=true&siteid=cseus&query2=&modelled=&lang=de


MfG

PS: hoffentlich klappts


----------



## Tillix (21 September 2007)

Nabend 

Hat evtl. jemand diese Pilz Lektüre als PDF File ???  

http://www.pilz.com/knowhow/books/index.de.jsp;jsessionid=115B3C4B4AB98F1D47CD4C3871104333

:s11: Tillix


----------



## PeterEF (21 September 2007)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand genaue Unterlagen über die Abschaltung bei Not Aus noch den verschiedenen Kategorien???


 
Das Sicherheitshandbuch von Moeller ist nicht übel: 
http://www.moeller.net/de/support/servicequick.jsp?id=159,692

Demnächst (eigentlich seit Anfang 2007) wird aber sowieso wieder (alles?) anders, d.h. die Kategorien werden wohl anders aufgeteilt und es gibt neuerdings sowas wie Performance-Level - kennt sich da jemand aus?



> Bin eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, das vor einem FU mind. 2 Schütze gehören (also redundante Abschaltung) Habe jetzt eine Anlage gesehen, da werden die Lastschütze über die Hardware weggeschaltet (Not Aus Relais) die Ausgänge bleiben aber aktiv da die Spannungsversorgung nicht weggeschaltet wird.


 
Einen FU bei Notaus mit Schützen abschalten? Es gibt FU für sicherheitsgerichtete Anwendungen, die dann ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen erlauben...


----------



## Sockenralf (21 September 2007)

Hallo,

GENAU DAS meinte ich  

Soll aber lt. Außendienstler wohl demnächst wieder über Pilz zu haben sein.

Vielleicht einfach eurem ADler mal kräftig die Ohren vollheulen und ein wenig jammern  

MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (22 September 2007)

> Demnächst (eigentlich seit Anfang 2007) wird aber sowieso wieder (alles?) anders, d.h. die Kategorien werden wohl anders aufgeteilt und es gibt neuerdings sowas wie Performance-Level - kennt sich da jemand aus?


 
Safety Integrity Level (SIL) ist hier das Stichwort.
http://pia.khe.siemens.com/index_pr...ifikate.funktionale_sicherheit_sil_-13027.htm



> Einen FU bei Notaus mit Schützen abschalten? Es gibt FU für sicherheitsgerichtete Anwendungen, die dann ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen erlauben...


Es gibt verschiedene Stop-Kategorien:

```
[B]Stop-Kategorien nach EN 60204[/B]


[B]Stop-Kategorie 0:[/B]

Stillsetzen durch sofortiges Ausschalten der Energiezufuhr zu den Maschinenantrieben (ungesteuertes Stillsetzen). 


[B]Stop-Kategorie 1:[/B]

Gesteuertes Stillsetzen, wobei die Energiezufuhr zu den Maschinenantrieben erst bei Stillstand abgeschaltet wird 


[B]Stop-Kategorie 2:[/B]

Gesteuertes Stillsetzen, bei dem die Energiezufuhr zu den Maschinenantrieben erhalten bleibt (nicht zulässig für NOT AUS Funktion)
```
Quelle:
http://www.as-interface.net/DE/System/Safety/Basics

Für einen FU nimmt man oft die Stop-Kategorie 1, d.h. runterfahren an der Stromgrenze und Netzschütz raus nach Zeit x (Sicherheitsrelais mit verzögerten Kontakten).

Im Anhang noch einige Infos zu Normen und Auslegung von Sicherheit (natürlich nicht ohne Eigenwerbung) von Rockwell:


----------

